# Recommendations for concerts during our trip to Italy



## guitaristgene (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello! I'm hoping this is a good place to receive some recommendations of concerts (large and small venues) during our upcoming visit to Italy. (also posted in the concert area of the forum) We will be in Rome March 19 - 21; Spoleto March 21 - 23; Florence March 24 - 28. We intend to take the train to towns like Lucca and Siena while staying in Florence. We are pretty wide open in terms of the music, small or large ensemble, soloists, opera - especially!, whatever. Definitely welcome and appreciate any input! thanks, Gene & Kathy from Cape Cod


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Not sure if you can get in Tuscania, the 23th evening cause at Teatro di Pisa (in Pisa of course) will be staged Napoli Milionaria!, the last opera composed by Nino Rota.
It's a good Opera (one of the best after WW2 IMO) and it's such a rarity.
http://www.teatrodipisa.pi.it/concerti/299-napoli-milionaria

I'm sure this link can help you for the Opera side:
http://www.operabase.com/plan.cgi?lang=it&season=2012/13&ci=it


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Operabase would be my recommendation too. It's been invaluable for strategizing my last few trips to Europe. Try the map view too. For some reason the list view above doesn't include Bologna which has a run of The Flying Dutchman in March which might fit your schedule. Teatro Communale di Bologna is a charming, intimate, and historic venue. (It's where Verdi snuck in to see the Italian premiere of Tristan and Isolde.)

http://www.operabase.com/coords.cgi?lang=en&map=it


----------

